# NH registration information



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

Long time no see MassCops!

I'm looking to move to southern New Hampshire in the next couple of months, and am wondering if there is anyway to make my license plate registrion information "private". I am a fed in Massachusetts and want that little bit of anonyimity.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If you have a 0 in your plate, you can get some red paint and make it an 8
Presto-Changeo, instant anonymity.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

MRC said:


> Long time no see MassCops!
> 
> I'm looking to move to southern New Hampshire in the next couple of months, and am wondering if there is anyway to make my license plate registrion information "private". I am a fed in Massachusetts and want that little bit of anonyimity.


As a "fed", if you qualify for a confidential plate then I'm sure your agency can make that happen. Have you asked them yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

What happened? Were you abducted? Your last posts stated you were in the running for the Concord dispatcher spot.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

MSP75 said:


> What happened? Were you abducted? Your last posts stated you were in the running for the Concord dispatcher spot.


just got finished reading those and the NJ CCW permit...

Honestly I really doubt you're a "FED" and besides if you were in fact a "fed" you would probably have a take home... but on the slim chance and I mean SLIM CHANCE you went to law school, became a lawyer and then some how became a judge I think your chances of getting one are slim, very slim.

Thus, I know a few people that have "anonymous plates" and a few of them turned them back in because they're a pain in the ass because you always get stopped.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Fed take home cars already have a Ghost Plate. As far as your personal vehicle goes, good luck with that.

---------- Post added at 01:53 ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 ----------

Did you mean "I am a SPED"?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Red paint would look really silly on a green lettered/numbered NH plate Hush


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL, tough crowd in here tonight


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

TopCop24 said:


> Red paint would look really silly on a green lettered/numbered NH plate Hush


lmfao :thumbs_up:


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

MSP75 said:


> What happened? Were you abducted? Your last posts stated you were in the running for the Concord dispatcher spot.


2 years ago, things change, life gets better.



47turksinajar said:


> just got finished reading those and the NJ CCW permit...
> 
> Honestly I really doubt you're a "FED" and besides if you were in fact a "fed" you would probably have a take home... but on the slim chance and I mean SLIM CHANCE you went to law school, became a lawyer and then some how became a judge I think your chances of getting one are slim, very slim.
> 
> Thus, I know a few people that have "anonymous plates" and a few of them turned them back in because they're a pain in the ass because you always get stopped.


If you question my status, ask STM4710, or send me a pm and I can verify for you.

Nope, no aspirations to go to law school, didn't like school too much. I know in other states (down south) where you can have you information be confidential if your a PO. Thanks for the help.



263FPD said:


> Fed take home cars already have a Ghost Plate. As far as your personal vehicle goes, good luck with that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:53 ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 ----------
> 
> Did you mean "I am a SPED"?


Thanks for the help (and sarcasm...).



Johnny Law said:


> LOL, tough crowd in here tonight


For real man, tough crowd...


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

do you have a take home?


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

No.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

pm sent... while ago


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

Replied.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

are you fucking serious! No, you can't get shit you're not even a real "fed". How much of your job is law enforcement and how much is guides around the park? 

"twigs and berries twigs and berries"


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

47turksinajar said:


> are you fucking serious! No, you can't get shit you're not even a real "fed". How much of your job is law enforcement and how much is guides around the park?
> 
> "twigs and berries twigs and berries"


95% Law Enforcement.

5% B.S.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

you're better off with paint


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

47turksinajar said:


> you're better off with paint


Thanks for the advice, maybe I will. :thumbs_down:

---------- Post added at 11:20 ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 ----------



LawMan3 said:


> Contact the Division of Motor Vehicles, NH DOS


Thanks for the (helpful) help, will do.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

The answer to your question is: no. You are just going to have to get normal plates like the rest of us.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

why would someone want to be anonymous to the police running their plate?


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

because he wants you to feel that he's better than you because hes a "fed" aka park ranger...


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

GreenMachine said:


> why would someone want to be anonymous to the police running their plate?


Not to the police, but to others that may break into my car or grep my wallet, find my registration or license, and decide to pay a visit to my house.



47turksinajar said:


> because he wants you to feel that he's better than you because hes a "fed" aka park ranger...


I don't think I'm better than you, just want a little bit of security. Axe to grind?


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

security from what? bears? seriously you're insecure with yourself and want a 1 up with your buddies. 

Axe to grind? no I have a gun to clean, don't they have those at your job?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

MRC said:


> I am a fed in Massachusetts and want that little bit of anonyimity.


This seems a bit fishy to me... I'm glad I have many contacts on Causeway Street and at ISIS.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

MRC said:


> Not to the police, but to others that may break into my car or grep my wallet, find my registration or license, and decide to pay a visit to my house.
> 
> I don't think I'm better than you, just want a little bit of security. Axe to grind?


Allow me to explain how the ghost plate works. The ghost plate is not visible to RMV inquiry, that is true. However, the piece of paper that we call a registration, will contained the registered person's / agency's true information. You may not have known this, but that's OK. You will ask me how I know this? Well, when I was assigned to a federal task force I did have a take home g-ride. If you ran it, it did come back no record. But if you went in to the glove box, the reg. was imprinted with Federal Beureau of Investigation, 1 Center Plaza, Boston.

Is it possible to get your POV registered in this manner? Yes it is.  You need to have a damn good reason for it. At one time, a friend who does security at an abortion clinic had one on his var and ine on his wife's. At one time all who were working at those clinics had a clandestine plate. That is no longer the case. I am willing to bet that in my fourteen yeas on the job, I have pissed off a lot of shitbags. I do seriously doubt that RMV will give me a ghost plate out of the goodness of their heart. You don't like my sarcasm? I have earned the right to be sarcastic and skeptical. You come on here for the first time since 2008, you last pos has you hoping for a dispatcher job, and now you're a Fed? Forgive me that in my sarcastic little way I bruised yor fragile young ego.

By the way, if you were dome sort of real Federal Law Enforcement, then you would not even have to ask the original question. I know for a fact that they more then adequately address all of these questions with the new hires.

I by no means want to shit on a Park Ranger job, but what is your Federal LE classification anyway? I doubt that you are an 1811.
Again, there is no shame in honest work, but don't come on here telling any one that your job consists of 95% LE and 5% BS. I am not buying it.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude, Park Rangers are cops.

No, I'm not being sarcastic...I'd say the facts of this case, one I recently read in school, are pretty similar to bag of shit calls I've had...

From U.S. v. Veach, 455 F.3d 628 (6th. Cir 2006):


> The record establishes that Veach's automobile was involved in a collision with another vehicle in Cumberland Gap National Historic Park. When United States Park Rangers Greg Mullin and Karen Bradford arrived on the scene, they suspected that the defendant was intoxicated and performed various field sobriety tests and a portable breath test on Veach that confirmed their initial impressions.
> 
> While securing the defendant for transport, Ranger Mullin was forced to struggle with Veach, who "attempted to pull away from" Mullin. The defendant also pulled the officer "down to one knee, causing an abrasion on that knee." Furthermore, as Mullin drove the defendant to the police station for booking, Veach stated, "I'm going to mess with you; if I get a shot at you[,] God dammit I'll kill you, I will; and I'm going to cut your head off." Veach was later transported to a local hospital for treatment of a facial cut, and once there he again threatened to decapitate one of the rangers. On the way back to the detention center, Veach threatened Mullin and Bradford once more, saying, "I will put a fuckin' bullet straight in your fuckin' head. The sheriff won't always be in office and 15 years later I'll walk up on you .... I'm going to drive you'ans all straight to hell."
> 
> Based on these facts, the jury convicted Veach of one count of resisting a federal law enforcement officer, 18 U.S.C. § 111(a)(1), and two counts of threatening to assault and murder a federal law enforcement officer with intent to impede such officer in the performance of official duties, 18 U.S.C. § 115(a)(1)(B). At sentencing, the district judge ruled that Veach's prior convictions for second-degree manslaughter and for a fourth offense of driving under the influence within five years were crimes of violence that subjected the defendant to sentencing as a career offender. Consequently, the court imposed prison terms of 12 months, 80 months, and 80 months for the respective offenses, to be served concurrently.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Wow, if I ever sent someone a scan of my work credentials over the internet, I wouldn't have a job (or credentials) for long...Here's hoping that some shitbag doesn't print them out, laminate them and put them in a pretty leather ID wallet!

And you still haven't explained how being a park ranger necessitates having special plates on your personal vehicle.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I think that should come down. I'm no mod, but I'm sure Gil doesn't need a federal subpeona landing in his mailbox.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I think that should come down. I'm no mod, but I'm sure Gil doesn't need a federal subpeona landing in his mailbox.


I can't edit not delete it...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I took care of it for you 47credentialsinajar.....


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> I took care of it for you 47credentialsinajar.....


had to make the point! :shades_smile:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

47turksinajar said:


> had to make the point! :shades_smile:


Understood..... at the request of the OP, I'm zipping this thing up.


----------

